# Mily Balakirev - OCTET FOR PIANO, FLUTE, OBOE, HORN, VIOLIN, VIOLA, CELLO AND BASS



## ABQ Elle (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm wondering if anyone has a link to a PDF of this piece? I am having difficulty finding a copy and would like to determine if I want to play it or not. Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ABQ Elle said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has a link to the printed music for this piece? I am having difficulty finding a copy. Thanks!


https://www.prestomusic.com/sheet-m...n-viola-cello-double-bass-flute-oboe-and-horn
Here you are.


----------



## ABQ Elle (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank you, Rogerx. I'm actually trying to find a PDF just to take a look at it. I'm trying to decide if I want to play it or not


----------



## ABQ Elle (Feb 25, 2019)

I should add that I'm specifically interested in the piano part. I'm trying to assess the difficulty. Thanks!


----------

